# Snow storm - charging full price twice ?



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

sooner or later this year there'll be a storm that will go for hours and the people im plowing out want they're places plowed out early so they can make it to work. Now if and when I do plow them out and the storm persists to dump down more snow, how am I suppose to charge them? (disclaimer) - the people i am working for I do not use a contract or anything with them. I told them my price to clear they're drive way with a wet 2'' or 3''+ trigger. These people are neighbors of my parents and so how should i go about this? I will not bend over backward to give them a great deal, just wondering how many of you guys work regarding to all day/morning snow storms.


----------



## nick4634 (Nov 4, 2011)

I use a snow blower so my numbers are a little different but I basically charge everytime I come by. I have a 8 inch trigger and anything over that I come by and clear it twice and then charge twice. Some people need to be cleared at a certain time even if theres only 4 inches down, and then I would charge them for that clearing and again when the storms over or if it hits 12 in. During really big storms 18+ inches, I'll charge people 3 times but that doesn't happen too often


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

We plow twice, we charge twice. Always.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

nick4634;1360154 said:


> I have a 8 inch trigger


Sweet! I'd like to get my seasonal customers to agree to that... payup


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Most people I would hope would notice that you have plowed them out so they can get to work and will not have a issue with you doing it again. I would call them trew the day and ask them if they would like you to hit it again before they arive back home if your not going to have them sign contracts. other wise its a normal I plow after some many inche by such an such times.


----------



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

Sounds good, i think the best thing i'll take away from this is that I will give the people a heads up about charging them again if I have to plow twice. These people are loyal to me and wont screw me over or march off to someone else. thanks again guys


----------



## BHISNOWMAN (Aug 27, 2006)

*Full plow every 2"-6" or part of.* Gas, insurance and labor cost money.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I even plow when they are not home so it could be 3 plows before they get back home. No discounts .


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

everytime I plow someone its a charge and the trigger to come 2 times and above is 8 inches


----------



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

do u guys charge more depending on the amount of snow down? And if you had someone call you up with a drive way that hasnt been touched for a month and is 12+ high, what would u recomend


----------



## Brownboots (Mar 23, 2011)

If you get called to do a driveway that hasn't't been touched then you have to figure how many times you would gone there with the amount of snow on the ground then charge them. Some people only want to be plowed once no matter how big the storm is (usually around ten inches they start calling looking to get plowed even if its still snowing) and others get plowed every so many inches. You just need to have a agreement with your customers on what they want and at what price you will plow them for each time. The one time plow agreement I don't like because of safety. People needing to get out in case of emergency or emergency people trying to get in.


----------



## BHISNOWMAN (Aug 27, 2006)

Brownboots;1360405 said:


> If you get called to do a driveway that hasn't't been touched then you have to figure how many times you would gone there with the amount of snow on the ground then charge them. Some people only want to be plowed once no matter how big the storm is (usually around ten inches they start calling looking to get plowed even if its still snowing) and others get plowed every so many inches. You just need to have a agreement with your customers on what they want and at what price you will plow them for each time. The one time plow agreement I don't like because of safety. People needing to get out in case of emergency or emergency people trying to get in.


Charge by the depth (ex. 2-6" 1 plowing. If it's 9" and you can do it in 1 push you still charge twice. If you go back twice you also charge twice to clear the 9")


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

RonWin;1360206 said:


> Sounds good, i think the best thing i'll take away from this is that I will give the people a heads up about charging them again if I have to plow twice. These people are loyal to me and wont screw me over or march off to someone else. thanks again guys


That should have been discussed when they "signed up" with you.

For the 7: AM i go and plow only a path from garage to the street, so they can get out. Later I do the turnarounds and widen the driveway


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

RonWin;1360375 said:



> do u guys charge more depending on the amount of snow down? And if you had someone call you up with a drive way that hasnt been touched for a month and is 12+ high, what would u recomend


I did one of these my first year plowing, and went back a second time the next year. I am just glad I didn't break anything. Stay away from these ice packed frame breakers. They can't pay me enough to plow one of these again.:realmad::realmad:


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

factor it into your seasonal per or charge per. Different everywhere. Here it snow over 2" on average 18 times a year. 4 of them warrant 2 shoves and 1-2 average 3 shoves. 

Makes for some easy math 
Pete


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

nick4634;1360154 said:


> I use a snow blower so my numbers are a little different but I basically charge everytime I come by. I have a 8 inch trigger and anything over that I come by and clear it twice and then charge twice. Some people need to be cleared at a certain time even if theres only 4 inches down, and then I would charge them for that clearing and again when the storms over or if it hits 12 in. During really big storms 18+ inches, I'll charge people 3 times but that doesn't happen too often


8" trigger? Life is good eh


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

New here, sorry about the thread jacking but, I have been reading about triggers and have no idea what that means. What's a trigger?
-Russ:waving:


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

vintage steel;1363672 said:


> New here, sorry about the thread jacking but, I have been reading about triggers and have no idea what that means. What's a trigger?
> -Russ:waving:


A trigger is the minimum amount of snow that you will perform services usually plowing and usually about 2".


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

if i plow twice i charge twice, om my contracts i have a clearing fee, then below that i have a clearing fee with salting, then below that i have just a salting fee,and then below that i have a sidewalk clearing and salting fee, it just depends on what they want but when i drop the plow to push they are charged a full clearing fee. i even charge my inlaws( but of course they pay in hot coffee) which is fine by me and they are along the route which makes it nice early in the morning.


----------

